#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  SSL Studio TinPanAlley

## studio tinpanalley



----------


## showband

gefeli, ziet er als leuk speelgoed uit.  :Wink: 

Wat voor klanten komen hier nou zoal wat opnemen? (zeg het afgelopen half jaar)

----------


## sis

Ziet er inderdaad zeer prof uit, behalve die asbak, dat hoort niet thuis in een opname studio ...
sis

----------


## Lennartsound

prachtig, ik hoop dat je 'm ook terug verdient :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Minder handig vind ik het om je nearfields VOOR je farfields te plaatsen.Als je geen ruimte hebt zou ik die 1030's maar weghalen. Je kan immers toch beter balancen op een NS10. Voor je accurate weergave heb je je hoofdsysteem. Check ook even met spiegels of je tafel niet in je gezicht staat te reflecteren vanaf de verschillende speakers. Je kan je afstraalhoek e.v. aanpassen door de tafel een paar graden te kantelen of zelf hoger of lager gaan zitten.

----------


## Mathijs

Ziet er netjes uit.
Het is alleen jammer dat er bijna geen markt meer is voor dit soort studio's.
Het terug verdienen er van is dus bijna niet meer mogelijk.

----------


## BvE

Leuke studio, ben benieuwd naar je liverooms

Grappig is dat we op mijn school vergelijkbare apparatuur hebben.

Wat is echter je doel om je hier aan te melden op dit forum aangezien je alleen nog maar een foto hebt gepost?

----------


## frederic

> Ziet er netjes uit.
> Het is alleen jammer dat er bijna geen markt meer is voor dit soort studio's.
> Het terug verdienen er van is dus bijna niet meer mogelijk.



Als je de juiste mensen achter de artiesten hebt in de platensector wel.
Als je materiaal hebt van een bepaald niveau komen er ook andere soorten bands op af dan het "garagebandje" van achter de hoek. 
Ik ken een studio in Rijsel die een volledige Digidisign setup heeft opgezet die na veel PR werk grote bands binnendoet. Je mag niet vergeten dat merken als AMS Neve, SSL, Digidesign-protools, Studer enz… ook zorgen voor werk. Zo verwijzen ze producers graag door naar klanten waarvan ze weten dat ze goed zijn. 
Waarom zou een Nederlandse groep een CD willen maken in de VS als ze in Nederland de zelfde kwaliteit hebben?

Je moet het runnen als een bedrijf. Eerst zorgen dat je de knowhow hebt zowel kennis als technisch, dan de PR werk. De sector afschuimen.

----------


## Ibvee

Dat weet Mathijs ook. Helaas is het zo simpel niet meer. De afgelopen 5 jaar zijn er al heel wat multimiljoen dollar studio's gesloten in de VS, en de markt hier in Nederland is *zeker* niet beter dan daar. Ik hoor van verschillende kanten verhalen dat Wisseloord het op dit moment ook niet meer zo best doet, en dat is toch het grootste complex, met misschien ook nog wel de grootste naam hier in Nederland.

@BvE:
Er stond een reactie van een modje bij, waarschijnlijk omdat het deels reclame was, en dat mag niet...

----------


## showband

@fredrick : Ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt.

Maar als muzikant die toch aardig dicht op de AT-stal zit ben ik echt benieuwd welke bands uit nederland dat moeten zijn.

----------


## BvE

Ik vind zn mixes nog niet zo bijsterend klinken...

----------


## showband

Als je je studio op dit niveau (ssl en genelec) kan verhuren is het zelden dat je zelf over de mixen gaat.

----------


## Ibvee

Dat hangt er vanaf welke mixen BvE bedoelt, die van de studio, of die van Frederic?

Daarnaast heb ik nou niet het idee dat de naam Genelec de laatste paar jaar nog veel indruk maakt, maar dat is een ander onderwerp. 

Wat ik me afvroeg, de studio heeft nou niet bepaald veel outboard gear. Ik kan begrijpen als je voor kanaalcompressie en eq en buscompressie volledig alles op de SSL doet, maar ik zie nergens een High-end reverb. Iets wat ik toch zou verwachten in zo'n apparatuurlijst.
Het zou leuk zijn als de starter van deze thread ook nog wat antwoorden zou geven..

----------


## frederic

> Dat hangt er vanaf welke mixen BvE bedoelt, die van de studio, of die van Frederic?
> 
> Daarnaast heb ik nou niet het idee dat de naam Genelec de laatste paar jaar nog veel indruk maakt, maar dat is een ander onderwerp. 
> 
> Wat ik me afvroeg, de studio heeft nou niet bepaald veel outboard gear. Ik kan begrijpen als je voor kanaalcompressie en eq en buscompressie volledig alles op de SSL doet, maar ik zie nergens een *High-end reverb*. Iets wat ik toch zou verwachten in zo'n apparatuurlijst.
> Het zou leuk zijn als de starter van deze thread ook nog wat antwoorden zou geven..



Zou dit ook niet op de SSL zitten? Kom je toch veel tegen op digitale tafels dacht ik?

PS Mijn mixes kun je best niet nemen als referentie. :Smile:

----------


## showband

SSL is toch analoog met digitale sturing?
Niet digitaal in het signaalpad?

met de UAD en de TC powercore kun je lekker galmen. Hoewel de topstudiobezoekers inderdaad misschien wat meer zoeken.
Maar dat heb ik meer in de microfoonlijst dan in de randapparatuur.

----------


## Sandman

> [FONT=Verdana]Wat voor klanten komen hier nou zoal wat opnemen? (zeg het afgelopen half jaar)[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]prachtig, ik hoop dat je 'm ook terug verdient[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Het is alleen jammer dat er bijna geen markt meer is voor dit soort studio's.
> Het terug verdienen er van is dus bijna niet meer mogelijk.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Als je de juiste mensen achter de artiesten hebt in de platensector wel.
> Als je materiaal hebt van een bepaald niveau komen er ook andere soorten bands op af dan het "garagebandje" van achter de hoek. 
> ...



Ik vraag me af waarom deze studio niet kan worden terug betaalt. M.a.w. zijn er niet meer bands of artiesten die studio opnamen willen maken? 
Waarom moeten alle grote studio's dicht?

----------


## showband

Omdat je tegenwoordig voor 50 euro bij je PA bedrijf een 24 sporenrecorder laat meelopen die je optreden of oefenruimtesessie op harddisk zet. Die je vervolgens op je gemakje thuis op je PC kan afmixen met een programma van 140 euro. Verder heb je voor 800 euro een setup waarmee je serieus eigen beheer demo's kunt opnemen. 

Er is dus allereerst geen onderkant van de markt meer voor demo's.

Veel studiotijd zit in inzingen, bas / gitaar / toetsen inspelen. Dat kun je prima thuis doen tegenwoordig tot een extreem hoog niveau. (een POD koop je voor 140euro) De grootste hoeveelheid studiouren maken muzikanten dus thuis. En niet in jouw topstudio. Vaak is het nu drums opnemen in een middag. Terug naar huis. Alles afmaken. Twee dagen mixen in de studio. En klaar. En dat zijn dan nog behoorlijk grote namen.

Je kan zelfs via internet partijen door andere muzikanten laten inspelen. Ik heb een dedicated gitaar-studiotje met 6 topmicrofoons en een hele resem studioversterkertjes, verschillende gitaren enz. Maar je kan gewoon letterlijk steve vai via internet huren voor een solo op je productie.... Daar komt geen commerciele studio aan te pas. 

Dat bedoelen we met " de markt is veranderd"

----------


## Ibvee

Ik denk dat wat Showband aangeeft eigenlijk een gevolg is, en dat de oorzaak ligt bij alle mensen die muziek luisteren, en daar niet voor betalen. Daardoor hebben bands over het algemeen gewoon minder geld, waardoor ze dus ook als band, minder riant leven. Veel bands willen best in een mooie studio opnemen, maar de bandkas staat dat niet toe, om dan toch maar muziek op te nemen (want ondertussen hebben ze best leuke nummers geschreven) doen ze dat dan maar zelf. Ik krijg altijd de indruk dat rond de jaren 80 beide factoren nog niet aanwezig waren. Mensen kochten toen nog muziek, en apparatuur was te duur voor de bands, oftewel, een gezonde markt voor veel en high-end studio's.

----------


## Sandman

Bedankt voor de reacties,

Ik snap het verhaal heel erg goed, maar ik vraag me dan het volgende af: Kan een hobbyist met een Pod van 140 euro hetzelfde resultaat bereiken als een engineer met 20 jaar ervaring in een akoestisch perfecte ruimte en apparatuur van duizenden euro's?

----------


## Ibvee

Uiteraard niet, maar er zijn meer dingen waar je rekening mee moet houden. 
Het belangrijkste is de prijs kwaliteitverhouding, hoewel dat relatief is natuurlijk, voor de een is kwaliteit veel meer waard dan voor een ander. Voor een grote act is het t geld dubbel en dwars waard om naar bijvoorbeeld Galaxy te gaan om op te nemen. Maar als de hobbyist een beetje oren heeft, kan hij met z'n POD misschien wel meer dan 50% van de kwaliteit halen wat die ervaren engineer haalt, voor maar 10% van de prijs. 
Dat betekent voor hem: of ik neem 10 cd's op met alle nummers die ik geschreven heb (waardoor hij waarschijnlijk meer verkoopt, mensen willen namelijk niet 2x hetzelfde album kopen, maar als de muziek goed is, misschien wel een 2e album met andere nummers), of ik neem 1 cd op, waardoor ik moet kiezen, terwijl ik alle nummers goed vind, en ik daarna weer 4 jaar moet sparen voordat ik weer wat kan opnemen.

----------


## moderator

Denk je dat diezelfde muzikant/klant het verschil hoort op zijn ipodje? :Confused:

----------


## showband

Het belangrijkste verschil tussen thuis en in een topstudio is het afwezig zijn van tijdsdruk.
Dat is een factor die zwaar onderschat wordt en veel meer invloed heeft op de kwaliteit van een opname dan wat dan ook.

DAAR komt de behoefte aan homerecording oorspronkelijk vandaan. Toen begin jaren zeventig de supersterren studio's in hun huis lieten bouwen.

Als jij hotel california of roxanne hoort dan zitten daar enorme lelijke knippen in. Puur wegens tijdgebrek.

Het kwaliteitsverschil hoort de klant zeker. Het is niet de I-podgebruiker die de studio huurt maar de artiest/producer. Als jij het butget hebt om goed op te nemen dan kun je er zeker van zijn dat er muzikanten in je studio lopen die elke nuance van hun instrument haarfijn kunnnen onderscheiden. Maar investeringen van tientallen euro's per uur maakt je eisenlijst snel korter.

----------


## sis

> Denk je dat diezelfde muzikant/klant het verschil hoort op zijn ipodje?



Ikke wel  :Big Grin:  ben ook al iets ouder en heb nog gewerkt met de OTARI's 24 sporen enz...
maar ja we zijn digitaal bezig en diegene die nog weten hoe analoog klinkt die weten meteen waar ik over praat .
warm en nog eens warm !
Tot op heden is er geen enkel systeem ( digitaal ) die dat kan evenaren ... 
Ook het beste protools systeem niet  
Groentels
sis

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hoi allemaal,

sorry dat het even heeft geduurd om te antwoorden,
ik zal even toelichten hoe en waarom etc...

een dergelijke studio begin je niet zomaar,
ik ben al 15 jaar bezig op deze lokatie.

het is begonnen met een 8 track en een 24/8 mengtafel
de midi was toen een atari 1040  :Smile: 

later is er een sony MCI 2" 24-track bijgekomen en een D&R 8000 (32 inline)

na een jaar of 10 is de bezetting van de studio (3 man) gesplit,
en dus ook het meeste materiaal verdwenen of verkocht.

ik heb dan een paar jaar met een yamaha 02r gewerkt,
met 48 in/out via motu 24 i/o en motu 2408 (& nuendo)

de volgende stap was de aanschaf van de genelecs 1038.
om deze tot hun volle recht te laten komen heb ik dan beslist om de control-room met een architect (acbp-studios) grondig te verbouwen.

er zijn immense basstraps gebouwd, diffusors, resonators, absorbers, etc..

ik was eigenlijk van plan om de yamaha DM-2000 te kopen
(ik ben namelijk heel tevreden van de 02R) 
maar,
reeds 15 jaar blader ik iedere dag (meermaals) door boekjes als de sound on sound, audio/media, en vooral Pro Sound News (bestaat nu niet meer)
en al 15 jaar trekken de foto's van de SSL's mij als een magneet dichterbij...
ik had echter nooit gedacht dat ik er ooit een zou bezitten.

maar toch ... via ebay (echt waar) ben ik dan toch naar een SSL gaan kijken, en besloten de gok te wagen.

het is een grote stap, maar als het je droom en hobby is,
waarom niet ?

geld verdienen zal er niet echt in zitten,
een studio op dit niveau kost belachelijk veel geld,
maar ik hoop dat ik zo mijn hobby op professioneel niveau kan blijven beoefenen.
de mogelijkheden van een dergelijke tafel zijn werkelijk eindeloos !!
surround, post-productie, total recall, zeer goede sound, etc , etc,

de verbouwing van de control room is eigenlijk nog maar net rond (1/2 jaar)

de volgende stap is een volledig nieuwe live-room
ook weer in samenwerking met dezelfde akoestisch architect 

maar eerst moet de SSL een beetje centen op de rekening zetten 

randapparatuur is er inderdaad nog niet veel,
een high end reverb is inderdaad de eerste aankoop op m'n lijstje
(er zitten wel reverbs in de SSL maar deze zijn maar matig)
waarschijnlijk zal het de Lexicon 300 en een Kurzweil KSP-8 worden
momenteel gebruik ik de 02R (2 ingebouwde FX en 2 TC-Unity M-2000)
of de reverbs van de Powercore, of andere softverbs...

de compressors op de SSL zijn wel heel goed (in totaal 128 stuks!)
het zijn tripple stage compressors (= gate, compressor, limiter)

maar toch moet er dringend ook nog outboard bij,
hierbij denk ik om te beginnen met een TFPro P-38 en een Drawmer 1968ME

iedere euro die nu binnenkomt gaat rechtstreeks naar outboard ...

voor de rest ben ik ook begonnen met het maken van videoclips,
dus ook weer investeren in camera, verlichting, software, bluescreen, etc
check: www.myspace.com/studiotinpanalley
    of    YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

oh ja, het laatste half jaar heb ik hier bijvoorbeeld opgenomen met :

- campina reggae         www.myspace.com/campinareggae 
- zekerwetende band    www.myspace.com/zekerwetendeband
- the golden glows       www.myspace.com/thegoldenglows 

audio snippets van wat ik voor de SSL heb opgenomen vind je op mijn site :

groetjes,

wim


oh ja,
voorlopig is de repetitieruimte (zie foto) zowat de live-room,
er is wel een drumbooth, en een aparte zangbooth.
de live-room zelf is nog verre van geluidsdicht  :Frown: 
maar wordt wel af en toe gebruikt
dit jaar heb ik er cello's, violen, vibrafoon, harp & blazers opgenomen.





[EDIT: Geen directe links toegestaan, e-mail weg gehaald wegens adres spyders]

----------


## frederic

Beste,
Ik heb ytoch een vraag. Wanneer je een opname gemaakt hebt via een analoge tafel.
Je bouwt daar AD conversie in. Om het later af te mixen keer je dan terug naar DA om alles af te mixen?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

én het klinkt even goed als het eruit ziet  :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

Wanneer was die opendeurdag nu weer  :Smile:

----------


## studio tinpanalley

de opendeurdag zal iets voor volgend jaar zijn als de LiveRoom af is ...

als het lukt zal het iets van april - mei 2008 worden 

grtz,

wim

----------


## Stage-Q

Hoi Wim,

die naam van jou studio...

heeft dat toevallig iets te maken met het nummer van Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tin Pan Alley ?

Of is dit gewoon heel puur toeval dat jou studio ook zo heet...

----------


## Lennartsound

> én het klinkt even goed als het eruit ziet



Mag ik je een tip geven? Het ziet er naar uit dat je een beetje ruimte gebrek hebt qua monitoring. Als je nou eens die Mackies op een standaard achter de tafel plaatst (rechtopstaand) Dan kan je de de NS10's ev laten liggen op je tafel, die zijn toch niet bedoeld om goed te klinken. Als je dan je flatscreen wat hoger hangt kan je gewoon over je center heen kijken. Ik heb gemerkt dat het toch wel erg belangrijk is dat je center hetzelfde klankbeeld uitstraalt als je LR, dus zou ik 'm niet neerleggen. Tevens geven monitoren die op de mengtafel liggen vaak juist reflectie via de tafel precies in je oor. Oftewel je hoort een verkleurd geluid vanuit je nearfields. Als je ze dus op een standaard achter de tafel plaatst komt de reflectie een stuk lager uit en niet precies bij jouw hoofd. Leg maar een spiegel op je tafel. Waarschijnlijk kan je dan precies je nearfields in de spiegel zien. Dat betekent dus dat de reflecties ook zo gaan. Plaats ze daarom zo dat je ze niet in de spiegel kan zien. Het is immers zonde van al je mooie akoestische snufjes als je geluid door je laatste (en duurste) aanwinst wordt verknald.

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hoi stageQ,

de naam komt inderdaad van het nummer van SRV ...
de studio is namelijk in een steeg gelegen

hoi lennartsound,

ik ben nog volop aan het experimenteren met de mackie's,
waarschijnlijk komen ze zoals je zei achter de mengtafel op statieven.
de LCD kan helaas niet hoger,
boven de LCD is er plaats voorzien om ooit een 1038AC center te steken.

als er echt sound to picture gedaan wordt kan er "gebeamd" worden,
als de topdiffusors niet teveel in de weg hangen ...

bedankt voor de goede raad  :Smile: 

groetjes,

wim

----------


## Lennartsound

> boven de LCD is er plaats voorzien om ooit een 1038AC center te steken.



Ah, :Smile:  dat wordt smullen.

----------


## studio tinpanalley

dan nog de basstraps beetje aanpassen dat er een 1037 in past  :Smile: 

de sub (de mackie hrs-150) kan nog net mee dan denk ik

(hij doet toch nu al alles daveren, dus meer moet/kan da ni zijn)

----------


## frederic

Momenteel stat op een bekende site een SSL Axiom 96 Ch Digital Recording Console w/ Spares Tekoop voor 40.000$ Is dit veel?

----------


## showband

Nou, ik heb het even niet in de knip  :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

Zo omgeveer 28 duizend euro dus, tja.......ik heb het ook niet  1 2 3 in me kontzak zitten  :Smile: 

Maar ik vrees dat je met verzenden en invoeren er nog wel heel wat eutjes bij mag gaan leggen !!

----------


## studio tinpanalley

als je weet dat de nieuwprijs 10 jaar geleden 600.000 $ was valt de prijs nog wel mee  :Smile: 

crating, shipping, taxes, btw .... reken maar 5000 erbij ...

grtz,

wim

----------


## Gast1401081

en dan afwerken op Mackie-monitoren/??  zou r s een stel HD-1's bijzetten..

de reden dat iedereen trouwens die ns-10's gebruikt heeft niks met de klank van het ding te maken, maar alles met het feit dat de TV-studioos er ooit mee uitgerust waren, en dat kwam omdat ze magnetisch afgeschermd waren, en dus de TVmonitoren niet beïnvoeden

je mag mn HD-2en wel s een weekje gebruiken, anders...

----------


## frederic

> als je weet dat de nieuwprijs 10 jaar geleden 600.000 $ was valt de prijs nog wel mee 
> 
> crating, shipping, taxes, btw .... reken maar 5000 erbij ...
> 
> grtz,
> 
> wim



voor de liefhebbers  :Wink:

----------


## studio tinpanalley

ik heb bij de persoon die deze SSL verkoopt al heel wat onderdelen gekocht en hij is ok. de tafel is voor zover ik weet 100% in orde en maximaal uitgebreid met surround joysticks, talkback panel, patch en veel spares

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

> ik heb bij de persoon die deze SSL verkoopt al heel wat onderdelen gekocht en hij is ok. de tafel is voor zover ik weet 100% in orde en maximaal uitgebreid met surround joysticks, talkback panel, patch en veel spares
> 
> grtz,
> 
> wim



Hoeveel remote mic preamps zou hij hebben?

----------


## BvE

> en dan afwerken op Mackie-monitoren/??  zou r s een stel HD-1's bijzetten..
> 
> de reden dat iedereen trouwens die ns-10's gebruikt heeft niks met de klank van het ding te maken, maar alles met het feit dat de TV-studioos er ooit mee uitgerust waren, en dat kwam omdat ze magnetisch afgeschermd waren, en dus de TVmonitoren niet beïnvoeden
> 
> je mag mn HD-2en wel s een weekje gebruiken, anders...



het heeft wel degelijk met de klank te maken! Ns10's an sich klinken alles behalve fantastisch, maar wanneer je ze boven op je meterbrug van je mengtafel zet, zorgen de early reflections ervoor dat je sound ineens wel klopt. Overigens zijn ns10's tegenwoordig niet meer geschikt om op te mixen voor de nieuwe stijlen muziek waar toch veel meer bastonen in verwerkt ziten!

----------


## studio tinpanalley

hoi frederic,

voor zover ik weet (volgens de laatste mail) verkoopt Woody zijn SSL met 24 preamps.
ik denk niet dat hij er nog andere heeft (die heb ik al opgekocht)

hier is zijn laatste lijst :

[FONT=Times New Roman]1.[/FONT] 6 Full bay console 80 Mono and 16 stereo channels
[FONT=Times New Roman]2. [/FONT]1 extra Hub router w/ 17 Hardrives
[FONT=Times New Roman]3. [/FONT]2 ea 12 ch Mic Pre's
[FONT=Times New Roman]4. [/FONT]2 ea. MO Drives
[FONT=Times New Roman]5. [/FONT]1 ea Extabite Drives
[FONT=Times New Roman]6. [/FONT]1 Fully Loaded Analog RIO
[FONT=Times New Roman]7. [/FONT]3 ea. I/O Panels w/ Elco Connectors and MDR Cables
[FONT=Times New Roman]8. [/FONT]3 ea AES I/O Panels
[FONT=Times New Roman]9. [/FONT]20 Bit Crate Ver 3.0 Software
[FONT=Times New Roman]10.[/FONT] 8 ea 8 ch I/O Elco Cable set Breatouts w/ XLR Connectors
[FONT=Times New Roman]11. 2 ea. Relay's[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]12. Complete 60 plus ft I/O Cables Wired w/ XLR Breakout Banels on Both ends (60 ch IN and 36 ch Out)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]13.[/FONT] Extra RGB Monitor
[FONT=Times New Roman]14.[/FONT] 2 Extra Faders
[FONT=Times New Roman]15.[/FONT] 3 Ea. Long MDR Control Cables
[FONT=Times New Roman]16. Lots of Blue network and Red Highway cables[/FONT]






grtz,



wim

----------


## frederic

Die 17 hardeschijven, voorwat dient dat?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

harde schijven zijn voor de Disktrack
een ingebouwd multitrack harddisk recording systeem

er is ook nog visiontrack
dit is een non-linear video editing HD systeem

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Ik veronderstel dat dat wel een trage computer zal zijn, aangezien die tafel ongeveer 10j oud is? Zou je die kunnen vervangen door een moderne ingebouwde PC?

----------


## studio tinpanalley

de computer is inderdaad niet heel snel,
maar ik heb er zeker geen last van.
in de nieuwe versie (axiom MT+) zit een snellere processor,
namelijk de HS (high speed) processor.
deze zijn niet te vervangen door een gewone pc ....

grtz,

wim

----------


## frederic

Heb vernomen dat Artsound in Helchteren zijn Axiom-MT verkoopt.
Er zounden 96 analoge inputs in zitten.

----------


## Sandman

Hallo Wim,

Mag ik vragen waarom je de SSL weer weg doet?

----------


## frederic

Mijn persoonlijke mening, 

Wij zitten in Kortrijk met een erfenis van BRT (VRT) studio's, omdat ze verhuist zijn in een nieuw gebouw.
Echter zijn deze studio's van de allerhoogste topkwaliteit.
Deze studio's kunnen nu worden gebruikt voor bands om op te nemen tegen een zeer democratische prijs.
Zelfs studio Galaxy is er jaloers van. Er staat wel geen aparatuur in.

Ik was een tijdje serieus van plan om daar een Axiom in te plaatsten. Maar die komen allemaal op de markt met 16 - 32 kanalen.
Als je eens rond kijkt kun je wel een analoge 9072J console vinden voor een 80.000
We hebben besloten dit te zoeken, in combinatie met een protools HD systeem. We krijgen 100.000 subsidis van de stad en provincie.

Meer en meer wordt het duidelijk dat een investering in een axiom een verkeerde investering is. De prijs komt niet overeen met de kapaciteit.

----------

